# Top CFB Rushing Teams



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Oregon can run the ball like the friggin Pittsburgh Steelers!!!

I think besides Navy and Air Force, Oregon is the best rushing team in FBS this year...

Thoughts?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Nevada and Georgia Tech.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Officially, in ranked order (w/o tonight's game):
Nevada
GT
Navy
AFA
TCU
Florida
UAB
Miss
Stanford
Auburn


No Oregon there before tonight, they were 13 before tonight.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I got the top two w/o looking. 8) That list shows having a solid running attack isn't the answer. Having the ability to run when needed, but to be BALANCED is the key IMHO.

Oregon did look good, on offense, tonight, but their defense didn't look special. FWIW, all the utefans that 'think' they are being funny by saying Hall won't be a QB in the NFL......I bet EVERY utefan would love to have the Oregon QB, and he has NO chance of being an NFL QB. I'm just saying......


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> I got the top two w/o looking. 8) That list shows having a solid running attack isn't the answer. Having the ability to run when needed, but to be BALANCED is the key IMHO.


Good point, let's see about total offense:
Houston
NV
Troy??
TCU
A&M
Tex TEch
Hawaii
BSU
ND
TX
So, of the top 10 rankings #4, 8 and 10 in total offense are ranked 4, 6 and 3 respectively.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Offense wins games...Defense wins championships...

yeah Masoli would be a good NFL quarterback...just like Rex Grossman was a good NFL quarterback :roll:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> Offense wins games...Defense wins championships...
> 
> yeah Masoli would be a good NFL quarterback...just like Rex Grossman was a good NFL quarterback :roll:


If defense wins championships Florida will be champs.

As for Masoli being compared to Rex Grossman, Rex isn't much of an NFL QB, but he at least made it to the NFL as a QB, Masoli will only make it as a RB/wildcat type player, and even that is a major stretch.It just goes to show how little college success has to do with NFL success.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Florida is a top rushing team because Tebow can run the ball...it's only a matter of chance in any given game before he gets his arm/collarbone broken. Alabama/Texas/TCU does that and it's home free for a bowl game victory...


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for reminding me... gotta DVR that one.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Florida very well may repeat as National Champs and it will be because of their #1 defense in the country, not Tebow.
> I still have high hopes that the #2 defense in the country will stop Tebow tomorrow. 8)


Is that on the Mtn? :wink:


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

fatbass said:


> Alabama will have to play flawless football for the win. I'm hopeful but not betting. I just hope the refs have a perfect game. :O||:


So if the SEC is the premier conference in the land, (and it probably is) why can't they get better referees?


----------

